
Show HN: New Natural Language to SQL Platform Is a Game-Changer - idosimpleql
http://kueri.me/
======
idosimpleql
Kueri is a Natural Language to SQL platform and for limited time it is offered
for a free commercial use.

By releasing the Platform for free commercial use we are hoping to cultivate a
global active developer community and to set a benchmark when it comes to
Database Natural Language user interaction.

Therefore we would appreciate your download and feedback. A documentation page
and an active forum can be found at our website.

------
urup
i was one of beta users and was really impressed by tech.

